# Spinning Rod Suggestion for 150Ft Casting



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know there are plenty of medium action casting and spinning rod setups that will cast Super Spooks,Top Dogs and other larger lures(in the 7/8 oz range) considerable distances. However, trying to cast smaller 1/4-3/8 ounce baits/tails 150 ft and further is difficult on a typical 6.5-7.0 medium action rig spooled up with typical 20-30lb Power Pro. Certainly technique is a factor, however, after reviewing a recent General Fishing Forum thread about casting distances it seems that a cast of 100-125 ft, is about all one can expect with these smaller baits with typical tackle.
I have read articles twice in the last couple of years regarding the use of longer type spinning rods that were used to cast longer distances(150-180 ft). At least in one instance, the rod referenced was a rod built on an unspecified blank of 8.5 length being used in combination with a Daiwa spinning reel. Distance achieved was not noted but comparitive results with conventional tackle indicated that the specialized specialized tackle cast considerably further and was able to access more fish as a result. This all being said, would anyone here have a suggestion as to what type of blank, length, and action would be appropriate to construct such a rod?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You might want to pm Rainshadow (Karry Batson) w/ this question. He may even point you towards a 2 pc fly blank.
Jerry


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I tend to think that the large majority of it is technique. I can cast farther with a slower action rod than a fast action rod. Some people are just the opposite. It is what you feel comfortable with and know how to use properly. With that said the rod may help in some cases with the proper knowledge and ability to use such product. With something like that you may have to sacrifice other things like fighting capability and I would not want to wade with a 8.5' rod! 

Like GoAgs said K. Batson should have more insight on this topic.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

built a spinner on a rainshadow 963 2 piece popping blank. it will throw a mauler and a doa shrimp a long way. very happy with it. it is al light as i would personally go and still try for distance. nice and tippy but locks up well when you hook a big un.have a penn slammer 260 with 20 lb power pro.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Blank*

Sound like your looking for a Noodle Rod. These blanks are made to throw long distance w/light lines and light lures. Some not all say they're medium tapered, but they're made long, light and limb for the purpose of casting into the surf at long distances w/light lures and puts a heck of a fight on the fish. St Croix makes some uncertain as to who else make some. Yes they'll throw 1/4 jigs also. Most of these blanks are rated light lure weight, but as limb as they are I've seen them handle up to 13lb redfish, just make sure you have plenty of line. 20lb pp on your reel is good, it will work. Good luck and post up your pick. :brew: Ed.


----------



## Rainshadow (Apr 8, 2008)

I know that In Fisherman Magazine gave the Rainshadow HS9000 high reviews a few years back for casting light jigs for Specks and Reds so definitely worth a look at. This blank is extra fast so with braid you would have to be carful on the set to not snap the tip. I throw 3/8-1/2 ounce jigs with the IP963 with eases as well and I personally choose that blank for a bit more give when using braid. I'm not sure what you're fishing for but these would be the first thing that comes to mind. 

Rainshadow® Salmon/Steelhead Hotshot Rod Blanks Featuring RX7 Graphite
(Power Available: L = Light, ML = Medium Light, M = Medium, MH = Medium Heavy, H = Heavy) (Color Key: M = Matte Clear)
Model Color Length Sections Line Wt. Lure Wt. Butt Tip Action Power Blank Wt.
HS9000 M 7'6" 1 8-17 lb 1/4-1/2 oz. 0.500 4.5 X-Fast L 2.15 oz.
HS9001 M 7'6" 1 8-20 lb. 1/4-3/4 oz. 0.490 5.0 X-Fast ML 1.98 oz.
HS930 M 7'9" 1 8-17 lb. 1/2-2 oz. 0.555 4.5 X-fast L 2.90 oz.
HS932 M 7'9" 1 12-20 lb. 1/2-2 1/2 oz. 0.560 5.0 X-Fast M 3.00 oz.

Inshore Popping Rod Blanks
Available to cover just about every inshore technique. Working jigs for Sea Trout or Redfish, casting plugs for Snook.
You name it, we've got you covered.
Features:
• RX7 intermediate modulus (43 million) high strain rate graphite • Moderate-fast actions designed for light
saltwater techniques • Light overall weight • Limited lifetime warranty
Rainshadow® Inshore Popping Rod Blanks Featuring RX7 Graphite
(Power Available: UL= Ultra Light, L = Light, ML = Medium Light, M = Medium, MH = Medium Heavy, H = Heavy) (Color Key: M = Matte Clear)
Model Color Length Sections Line Wt. Lure Wt. Butt Tip Action Power Blank Wt.
IP840 M 7'0" 1 4-6 lb. 1/32-3/16 oz. 0.380 5.0 Mod-Fast UL 1.11 oz.
IP841 M 7'0" 1 4-10 lb. 3/16-3/8 oz. 0.400 5.0 Mod-Fast L 1.55 oz.
IP842 M 7'0" 1 6-12 lb. 1/4-1/2 oz. 0.400 5.0 Mod-Fast ML 1.71 oz.
IP843 M 7'0" 1 8-14 lb. 1/4-5/8 oz. 0.480 5.5 Mod-Fast M 1.77 oz.
IP844 M 7'0" 1 8-17 lb. 1/4-3/4 oz. 0.500 5.5 Mod-Fast MH 2.00 oz.
IP845 M 7'0" 1 10-20 lb. 3/8-1 oz. 0.525 5.0 Mod-Fast H 2.75 oz.
IP902 M 7'6" 1 6-12 lb. 1/4-1/2 oz. 0.500 5.0 Mod-Fast ML 2.03 oz.
IP903 M 7'6" 1 8-14 lb. 1/4-5/8 oz. 0.520 5.0 Mod-Fast M 1.95 oz.
IP904 M 7'6" 1 8-17 lb. 1/4-3/4 oz. 0.535 5.0 Mod-Fast MH 2.31 oz.
IP963 M 8'0" 1 8-14 lb. 1/4-5/8 oz. 0.500 5.0 Mod-Fast M 1.97 oz.
IP964 M 8'0" 1 8-17 lb. 1/4-3/4 oz. 0.505 5.0 Mod-Fast MH 2.26 oz.
IP965 M 8'0" 1 10-20 lb. 3/8-1 1/4 oz. 0.580 5.5 Mod-Fast H 3.36 oz.

Karry Batson
Batson Enterprises Inc
Ph: (877) 875-2381
Fax: (360) 683-3579
[email protected]
www.batsonenterprises.com


----------

